# why not an ///M5?



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

hey guys, ive been reading through the forums and ive seen that most of you guys prefer to buy ///M3s(which is a kick-butt car dont get me wrong)....but why not go for the extra 20 or so grand and buy an ///M5???? Any specific reason, other than the price? just curious... :dunno:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Isn't the extra $20K+ enough of a reason? :dunno: 

The M3 is smaller, much more nimble, and has more track potential too...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

buyme///M5 said:


> *hey guys, ive been reading through the forums and ive seen that most of you guys prefer to buy ///M3s(which is a kick-butt car dont get me wrong)....but why not go for the extra 20 or so grand and buy an ///M5???? Any specific reason, other than the price? just curious... :dunno: *


Isn't price enough? You say "an extra $20K" like you're a troll or something.

But in addition to price, let me add size and weight. If I want a VERY FAST luxury sedan, and price is no object, I'd go with the M5. But if I want the closest thing to a street-legal racecar that also has a backseat and a usable trunk, that happens to be somewhat luxurious, then the choice is M3.

Cost no object, I wouldn't have an M5 because it's just too damn big and heavy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Isn't the extra $20K+ enough of a reason? :dunno:
> 
> The M3 is smaller, much more nimble, and has more track potential too... *


LOL, Nate. Total agreement.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

For me it's the cost. I can afford $55 - $60 grand but $75 is just right out for me.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Can you hook me up with the extra 20k or so? I'm clearly in the wrong line of work.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> LOL, Nate. Total agreement.  *


I agreed with you on the .org with that moron JMS today 

Not that the M5 isn't nimble, or doesn't have track potential :thumb:


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

well maybe i was a little too casual wording it as "the extra 20k" but i was just curious


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

buyme///M5 said:


> *well maybe i was a little too casual wording it as "the extra 20k" but i was just curious  *


20k over 5 yrs at 6.9% is $395.08/mo, and a total of $3704.86 in interest paid. The same loan over 3 yrs is an extra $616.63/mo with $2198.60. Or you can write the extra 20k in a check.

Those are pretty hefty figures. While I would venture to say a good percentage of people here could in theory pay out another 20k, that would probably leave them pretty uncomfortable (depleted savings, home equity loan, etc.). For an instantly depreciating item, it's an awful lot to gamble for the sake of a few giggles. 

If you can do it, more power to you. :thumb:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I have not owned or even driven either car, so I can't contribute much here aside from the obvious - 2 vs. 4 doors, weight difference, I6 vs. V8 (I don't like 8's as much believe it or not). But I must comment on the way you speak as though $20K is nothing. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt - you probably didn't mean for it to come out the way it did, but that attitude is totally annoying and unnecessary. :thumbdwn: 

--SONET


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 20k over 5 yrs at 6.9% is $395.08/mo, and a total of $3704.86 in interest paid. The same loan over 3 yrs is an extra $616.63/mo with $2198.60. Or you can write the extra 20k in a check.
> 
> Those are pretty hefty figures. While I would venture to say a good percentage of people here could in theory pay out another 20k, that would probably leave them pretty uncomfortable (depleted savings, home equity loan, etc.). For an instantly depreciating item, it's an awful lot to gamble for the sake of a few giggles.
> ...


Theory only Al. Lifestyle change for the step up is not worth it IMO and would be the case for most of us. But I say they would be a good company car for you to give to your next two hirees for Alee, Inc. :bigpimp:


----------



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm guessing he probably meant ignoring price, why would someone buy a M3 over M5. Supposing both of them cost the same, which one would you buy? Right??:dunno: 

M3 for me! :thumb:


----------



## BMWdave (Apr 25, 2002)

man i dunno what you stupid retards are thinking!! i would get an M5 anyday!!! i mean its just that much of a better car!!! DUH!!!!! you all need to go to back to kindegarden and learn this sh**!!!!!!!! i mean my god what are you thinking!!!! you stupid fu**s!!!! if you think an M3 is better than an M5 your crazy!!!! an M3 is a good car dont get me wrong but an M5 is just that much better!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

BMWdave said:


> *man i dunno what you stupid retards are thinking!! i would get an M5 anyday!!! i mean its just that much of a better car!!! DUH!!!!! you all need to go to back to kindegarden and learn this sh**!!!!!!!! i mean my god what are you thinking!!!! you stupid fu**s!!!! if you think an M3 is better than an M5 your crazy!!!! an M3 is a good car dont get me wrong but an M5 is just that much better!!!!!!!!! *


Hmmm...

The part of your brain used to store curse words seems to be doing just fine, but the one used for LOGIC THINKING seems to have a problem... THEY'RE BOTH ARE M CARS, AND THAT'S IT.

Ok, let's start with the basics: Wanna put both on the track (any track) and see which one laps faster?

IMHO, the M5 is not THAT much better than an M3 that it's worth 20K more (not sure you know exactly how hard it is to make 20G's)... But then again, my logic thinking works, and depending on your needs, the M5 may be a better fit...


----------



## ggman (Apr 23, 2002)

I can see the extra 20k plus the trimmings for a M5 .I meen look, you can get more of your chics in the M5 much easier and who cares how fast you can go when you are cruising the blvd looking good, besides a guy who can just fart 20k+ must have a frat or a lamb at home. He would'nt realy care about performance and stuff:tsk: :bigpimp:
maybe he just wants the spining prop AND a M badge on the biggest bimmer you can get one on:dunno:
PS. dont forget to stop by lon beach bmw and get the "DINAN" badge too :thumb: :yikes:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> ...


Yup, exactly, the M5 isn't better than the M3 imho. It's heavier, slower, and uglier. The M3 looks SO MUCH BETTER!

If I were 10-15 years older and have kids (and money) I might go for an ///M5 as a daily driver but I will definitely have something else like an M3 or a Porsche for the tracks... If money's no object right now, I will get a 996C2 or a nice 993 instead of an M5. There is no way I would drive a car that big.

--Andrew


----------



## porkyzilla (Apr 18, 2002)

i would go for an M3 cause its a much more sportier car, it looks better too, the M3 has more distince features than the M5 that really make it stand out from the rest of the 3 series, but the M5 is not that much different, i could go buy an 540 and slap a M5 badge and most people would think its an m5 who arent enthusists like us, or i cna go and get the bumper, mirrors and badge and again most would think so,


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ayn said:


> *
> 
> Yup, exactly, the M5 isn't better than the M3 imho. It's heavier, slower, and uglier. The M3 looks SO MUCH BETTER!
> *


The M5 is definatally NOT slower than the M3 if we are reffering to a straight line. According to THIS, the M5 was actually two seconds faster than the M3 on the Nurburgring by BMW test drivers. I suspect that the M3 was faster in the turns, but not by much, and the M5 passed it and put a lot of distance on it in the straight away before the finish. The M5 has a lot more power an lower drag. Also, according to the instructors at the BMW M School, in a drag race they conducted the M5 will start out behind the other M cars, but quickly get back in the lead. From someone who has spent a lot of time driving an M5 at well into triple digit speeds, I know just how brutal the acceleration is. It pulls very hard until about 175, and tails off to its top speed which I almost did at 187 mph.

I may get to drive an M5 at Texas World Speedway this summer :bigpimp:


----------



## BMWdave (Apr 25, 2002)

good answer! and elite!!!:thumb:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> I may get to drive an M5 at Texas World Speedway this summer :bigpimp: *


cool, lemme know when u go to TWS, i might be able to meet u there. that's where i go for fun. =)

--Andrew


----------

